# Message for Dibley



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Dibley cant pm you as your inbox is full. Just wanted you to know that we miss you and hope you are ok. Saw you were active in the last few weeks - Ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibs

Ditto to that .... I've even pm'd Tony to ask him to give you our love.

Julie
XXX


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

oooh dibley...let us kmow u r ok? xx


----------

